# Crate training and ears up?



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

Our breeder stated that if a puppy is kept in a crate during the day, night, or both it can affect their ears going up. She said that dogs don't put their ears up often in a crate so if they spend time in a crate while were at work or while sleeping at night it can cause issues? Any thoughts? 

If this is true we'll need to come up with an alternative restricted area with no top at least while we are going during the day.


----------



## Ageizm (Nov 11, 2012)

MN GSD Fan said:


> Our breeder stated that if a puppy is kept in a crate during the day, night, or both it can affect their ears going up. She said that dogs don't put their ears up often in a crate so if they spend time in a crate while were at work or while sleeping at night it can cause issues? Any thoughts?
> 
> If this is true we'll need to come up with an alternative restricted area with no top at least while we are going during the day.



Both my boys ears were down when I got him and now their both up and he is crated for the most part. What did I do? *I keep him chewing on something constantly.* If we're not training, walking, playing or sleeping (he sleeps more than me obviously), I have something in his mouth that he wants to chew on... worked for me... ymmv. Hope that helps!


----------



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

Thats good to hear. Yes we are trying to keep him chewing as well. We were just worried because we planned to crate him while we were gone and at night.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

When we leave and are asleep the dogs crated, never affected her ears going up. Had her toys in their with her so she chewd ( dont know if that really affected it or not) but Iv never had an issue with ears. My one shepherd had floppy/weak ears, but that was most likely genetic because she was prone to oth.er ear problems


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't think what your breeder said has any merit. people
wouldn't crate if a crate affected the ears.


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

If a dog sleeps anywhere and they have their ears wedged up against something it can prolong the standing up process crates included!
So the breeder was not wrong, but making sure they have plenty to chew on, enough room to sit, stand or lay down without ears being crammed up against a crate wall is important.




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ageizm (Nov 11, 2012)

VanBuren shepherds said:


> If a dog sleeps anywhere and *they have their ears wedged up against something* it can prolong the standing up process crates included!
> So the breeder was not wrong, but making sure they have plenty to chew on, enough room to sit, stand or lay down without ears being crammed up against a crate wall is important.
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree with this, if I see my boy's ears in a crammed or awkward position i make sure to fix them, even if I disturb his nap lol. Not much you can do if your not home though.


----------



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes we have plenty for him to chew on and his crate is "HUGE" so he has tons of room to stand and move around as much as he wants. His crate is dang near as long as our bed so unless he becomes a giant he'll be fine. Our female GSD is extremely tall and has no problem in it.


----------



## Jericho2007 (Dec 7, 2012)

That may be why my 9 week old puppy's ears came up at 8 weeks because of the constant chewing. That is literally all he wants to do is chew. We have given him all sorts of toys and bones and he goes to town on them. He loves to play tug of war and fetching also. He is in an extra large crate during the work day with chew toys and in a large pop up dog tent at night by my bed. Both of his ears actually came up during the day while he was crated.


----------

